# Chat Channel D&D, please?



## Fastillion. (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm looking for some guys to get together once in a while on a private chat channel to play some D&D 3.5.  Send a message to my account. Oh, if you have suggstions, or want to reply through here, leave a reply.


----------



## warlord (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm in just tell me how to get to the chatroom. Also what campaign setting do you have in mind.


----------



## lp (Jan 3, 2005)

The irc network chat.psionics.net has a few channels, there is one specifically for dnd3e, then others for specific settings or genres, such as eberron, the realms, or d20modern or d20future.


----------



## Mirikon (Jan 29, 2005)

There's a simple command in AIM that lets you create a chatroom for your people. Obviously, it isn't a permanent one, but it is an easy way to get people together. There's also a dieroller included in the room. Oh, and I'm interested in playing, if there's room.

My AIM Addy is bluewarrior1983


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Im also interested
Just need some details


----------

